# South african scolopendra species



## Steven (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,....

question:

does anybody know wich species of scolopendra or hemiscolopendra can be found in south africa?


thanx


----------



## fatbloke (Aug 21, 2003)

gongyles 

 i did own a couple of pedes from south africa but never found out what they where:? i brought them as south african tiger pedes sorry i cant be more help


fatbloke


----------



## Steven (Aug 21, 2003)

can i find pictures of them on your site?

did you ever seen a southafrican pede with a blue tummy and a black back with orange leggs and orange head ?


i'll guess that their are many unknown scolopendra species yet to be found in Africa,... seems like most popular are the south-american species :? 


greetz


----------



## fatbloke (Aug 21, 2003)

gongyles 

 there is a picture of the south african pede i owned on my site as for the south american pedes they are very very very hard to find over here i have only seen them twice before in this country the first time was in an importers and the second time was at a spider show all we seem to get is species from tanzania and asia imported on a regular basis as for the pede you described ive never seen 1 like that 


fatbloke


----------



## Steven (Aug 22, 2003)

so at the UK you've got plenty african species?,... seems to me that here in Belgium the only species beeing offerd are vietnamese subspinipes,...  

hopefully i'll get some pictures of a guy i know who has 5 different southafrican species  


i'll keep you all informed


----------



## aftershock (Aug 22, 2003)

Here in Sweden it's rather easy to get a few tanzanian species. We have a few dealers that import from tanzania on a regular basis. It's usually Alipes, yellowlegs, morsitans, different tiger centipedes, cingulata, and a few blue legged ones.


----------



## fatbloke (Aug 22, 2003)

in the uk we seem to get the same species that aftershock gets in sweden but we dont get that many alipes sp:



fatbloke


----------



## Steven (Aug 22, 2003)

@Aftershock
is correct that most of the pedes beeing offered in Sweden come from German dealers ?

@Fatbloke
how's the situation in the UK,.. i mean with dealers and stuff,... don't your UKdealers get them also from german dealers?


greetz


----------



## fatbloke (Aug 22, 2003)

gongyles 

 i know some suppliers order direct to the country of origin while other shops get them via reptile importers which i believe come straight from the country of origin as far as i know they dont come from german dealers this would probably account for the lack of different species 

fatbloke


----------



## Steven (Aug 22, 2003)

i've noticed that you've also got a peruvian gigantea,.... from wich dealer did you get that ?

as far as i remember Aftershock did get his from the same german dealer as mine  

anybody know how many species do come from that big continent Africa


----------



## fatbloke (Aug 22, 2003)

gongyles 

 i have 2 peruvian gigantea 1 of them has a couple of legs missing but its the first time ive seen them in the uk so i brought the only 2 adults the dealer had with him i think a german dealer:? at the bts show in may so maybe its the same dealer you got yours from

fatbloke


----------



## Steven (Aug 22, 2003)

i've seen the pictures on your site of your gigantea,... just looks the same,... and i've seen picts of Aftershocks gigantea,... also almost identical,.... coincidence or not ?


----------



## fatbloke (Aug 22, 2003)

they could of all come from the same dealer as i know its the biggest spider show in the uk and there are breeders from all over europe who turn up and also a couple of breeders from the u.s.a turned up this year:? 

fatbloke


----------



## aftershock (Aug 22, 2003)

Gongyles>>>

No there are no german dealers involved. It's mailnly two dealers in sweden that do imports, and they import directly from tanzania.


----------



## Steven (Aug 31, 2003)

i've received my South-African species 2 different spec.

i'll post pictures of them at hte end of the week,....


----------



## wayne the pain (Oct 11, 2003)

hey gongyles just found out there is a article in reptile and amphibian hobbyist about south african rainbow centipede volume6 issue 5 by Lenny Flank jr hope this might be of help or someone on boards might have a copy they could give us the info from


----------



## Steven (Oct 11, 2003)

intresting,...
are you sure it is rainbow CENTIpede not rainbow MILIpede ?,..
cause i've never heard about rainbow centipedes,....:?


----------



## wayne the pain (Oct 11, 2003)

well thats what it says, thats the only information i have on it,
and i havnt heard of it too!!!!


----------



## fatbloke (Oct 11, 2003)

wayne just wondering has the magazine got a web site:? 

john


----------



## wayne the pain (Oct 12, 2003)

hi this magazine is no longer in print but lenny flank does have a web page might e mail him to see what information i can get out of him  oh and heres that pic of the pede from borneo with eggs sorry its so small just bit better than the last one


----------



## wayne the pain (Oct 12, 2003)

whoops soz that pic was meant to be on borneo pede thread:8o


----------



## Steven (Oct 12, 2003)

> whoops soz that pic was meant to be on borneo pede thread


hehehehhe =D =D =D 

stay focused Wayne ;P


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 2, 2003)

steven have you compared your photo's of your s/a pede with the ones in the gallery here  of the tanzanian flameleg pede?
 and scott have you still got this pede and any more recent pics of it?


----------



## Steven (Dec 2, 2003)

yeah i've noticed,...
but i'm quite sure they're different specie,....
look at the last segment and the shape of the antennas


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 2, 2003)

*el johno check your mail*


----------



## MrDeranged (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wayne the pain _
> * and scott have you still got this pede and any more recent pics of it?  *


Alas no, that one passed on quite some time ago.  Never got really big.  Maybe 3 1/2 inches tops.

Scott


----------

